# Lord help me but I'm soon to be moving to New Eltham....



## fuzzy felt (May 6, 2011)

Believe me, I don't want to leave my beloved Streatham but in a nutshell, my partner's gran died and we've a chance of buying her lovely 3-bed semi at a very cheap price, and seeing as though me and my fella have been renting for over 20 years now we just can't turn the opportunity down.

But it's in fucking New Eltham, which from what I can tell, is the most boring place on earth. It's very white, very suburban, very daily mail and i'm not sure how i'm not going to completely lose my mind seeing as i'm a 40-year-old rabid lefty ex-punk!

So anyway, there's no going back. I'm moving there. But is there anywhere even vaguely bearable to have a drink/eat in that vicinity or is the Railway in Bromley/Dirty South in Lee my best bet?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 6, 2011)

There's a train to London Bridge


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2011)

Never mind, you can be one of the first of a new lefty outpost.


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2011)

I used to live in Mottingham, and frankly no there isn't.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2011)

The Railway in Bromley is where I cut my teeth as a teenager... !

But you're fucked in New Eltham tbh... I have one friend who lives there (for similar reasons)... he comes over this way (Brixton) when he can afford it or Bromley - simply as a lesser evil - which is saying something.

Good luck - it'll just mean you'll have to go further for a drink I suppose.

I'll ask him - just in case.


----------



## clicker (May 7, 2011)

Once you close your front door you'll be fine.......it is quietish and non descript......just dont ever expect a good night out there. However it has good rail links.....and is relatively close to Greenwich for the markets/pubs/restaurants....and Blackheath is ok for the greeness and kite festival....


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 7, 2011)

Learn to love your new night bus route.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 7, 2011)

fuzzy felt said:


> the most boring place on earth. It's very white



0/10


----------



## SouthlondonHQ (May 7, 2011)

Hiya, have the dubious honour of growing up round that neck of the woods.  You're right, it is pretty quiet, and it's not necessarily the first place any of us would choose, but please don't be put off.  Not everyone is white/ right wing so if you do move I've no doubt you'll find some like minded folks eventually!  Plus, it's the perfect time to get a dog if you're that way inclined, the parks round there are fantastic.

Depends on the kind of nightlife you like, but if you're preferring something a little edgier than Greenwich/ Blackheath, New Cross is only a bus ride away, and there are some good pubs/ cafes/ life music venues there that are a little less 'Starbucks'.  

If you do go ahead, best of luck with the move!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 7, 2011)

SouthlondonHQ said:


> Plus, it's the perfect time to get a dog if you're that way inclined, the parks round there are fantastic.



agreed.It's on the green chain route. I live in New Cross but I often get on a train/bus  there with my dog and we walk back home via the parks


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2011)

haha


----------



## George & Bill (May 10, 2011)

As long as for the next four of five years you pretend, to yourself and other people, that you genuinely intended to move there for the duration, you'll then be free to sell up at the full market price and move back to Streatham, on some pretext or other...


----------



## iROBOT (May 10, 2011)

My sympathies. Went there a few years back, and got called a paki in the street (afternoon) and the girl (just a friend) I was with a "paki lover" .....

That sort of 70s nostalgia i could have done without.


----------



## Streathamite (May 10, 2011)

fuzzy felt said:


> . But is there anywhere even vaguely bearable to have a drink/eat in that vicinity or is the Railway in Bromley/Dirty South in Lee my best bet?


There is nothing - NOTHING - to eat, drink or do in New Eltham. It is the place where life itself goes to curl up and die. in fact, the only logical next step is the appointment with the cup of Hemlock


----------



## Maggot (May 15, 2011)

I don't know of much in New Eltham, but you're very close to Chislehurst which has some good pubs and restaurants. And some great woods.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/11/11663/Bulls_Head/Chislehurst

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/52/5279/Ramblers_Rest/Chislehurst

Choi's in the High St is a great chinese, plus ther are a few good cafes.


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2011)

fuzzy felt said:


> So anyway, there's no going back. I'm moving there. But is there anywhere even vaguely bearable to have a drink/eat in that vicinity or is the Railway in Bromley/Dirty South in Lee my best bet?



Whats in Woolwich? I know its a bit of a mess the way its been built up, but I reckon there might be something okay down there by the river...


gaijingirl said:


> But you're fucked in New Eltham tbh... I have one friend who lives there (for similar reasons)... he comes over this way (Brixton) when he can afford it *or Bromley - simply as a lesser evil - which is saying something.*



Yes it is.

My mate lives in Eltham and he just trains it up to town all the time.

Best of luck FF


----------



## davidandkaren (May 31, 2011)

*why do you think you're so interesting..*

By the sound of it, you'll probably be the most boring person in New Eltham. It's composed of a variety of people of all ages and backgrounds, I suggest you open your mouth and speak to some of them when you arrive.


----------



## spanglechick (May 31, 2011)

davidandkaren said:


> By the sound of it, you'll probably be the most boring person in New Eltham. It's composed of a variety of people of all ages and backgrounds, I suggest you open your mouth and speak to some of them when you arrive.


 
hmm. have you ever lived outside of the suburbs?  I grew up round there (and lived there til i was in my late twenties) and you think it's fine, and then you move somewhere with more going on and more multicultural influence and you understand what people are getting at on this thread.  

most people are fine (though IME it is more right wing and racist than most of london - that's still a small minority), and if you're happy staying home a lot or quiet pubs with some football or whatever, then it's not bad. Decent schools. 

but there isn't the variety of live music, art, cuisines, late night establishments etc. that some other parts of town can offer.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

davidandkaren said:


> By the sound of it, you'll probably be the most boring person in New Eltham. It's composed of a variety of people of all ages and backgrounds, I suggest you open your mouth and speak to some of them when you arrive.


 
did you move from Woolwich to there?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> hmm. have you ever lived outside of the suburbs?  I grew up round there (and lived there til i was in my late twenties) and you think it's fine, and then you move somewhere with more going on and more multicultural influence and you understand what people are getting at on this thread.
> 
> most people are fine (though IME it is more right wing and racist than most of london - that's still a small minority), and if you're happy staying home a lot or quiet pubs with some football or whatever, then it's not bad. Decent schools.
> 
> but there isn't the variety of live music, art, cuisines, late night establishments etc. that some other parts of town can offer.


 
You're a snob.


----------



## Streathamite (May 31, 2011)

davidandkaren said:


> It's composed of a variety of people of all ages and backgrounds,


sure it is, one of them's Lord Lucan and another one is Elvis!


----------



## JHE (Jun 1, 2011)

fuzzy felt said:


> It's very white, very suburban....



Hideous, darling, hideous!

You don't have to live there.  Buy the house "at a very cheap price".  Sell it for a lot more.  Buy somewhere you prefer with fewer of those dreadful white people.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> You're a snob.


 
dead wrong - she's not


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2011)

JHE said:


> Hideous, darling, hideous!
> 
> You don't have to live there.  Buy the house "at a very cheap price".  Sell it for a lot more.  Buy somewhere you prefer with fewer of those dreadful white people.


 
http://www.ip4properties.com/domesticdetails.php?Category=domestic&lease=sale&so_=Price&offset=0

Works out about £39,000 - no white people there I am sure. We could ship over a load of beans and you could all live together.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2011)

regarding eltham and its racism, eltham is sadly famous for its racism thanks to the stephen lawrence murder, and as people have testified on this thread its not just a one off thing - theres even been a book written trying to understand what is it about that area that seemingly makes it more partial to a racist mentality, particularly amongst youths
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Routes-Raci...0659/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307227546&sr=8-1

its an interesting read and a complex issue. lots of interviews in the book too


----------



## Voley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't worry about it. I lived in Grove Park just down the road for a year and it wasn't much worse than the few years I spent in Streatham. They're both equally shite. You'll be fine.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jun 5, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> http://www.ip4properties.com/domesticdetails.php?Category=domestic&lease=sale&so_=Price&offset=0
> 
> Works out about £39,000 - no white people there I am sure. We could ship over a load of beans and you could all live together.


 
That place has a fence and a *borehole* - all you need for the zombie apocalypse!


----------

